# Homelite Manual



## Deprime (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.

I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.

If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual. I own an original copy of the manual and have scanned it myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find information on some of these old saws. See below for the models that this manual covers.







It covers the following models...

*Chainsaws*

EZ, EZ Automatic, EZ-M, XL Mini, XL Mini Automatic

XL-12, XL-15, Super XL-12, Super XL-15, XL Automatic, XL Automatic Gear Chainsaws

Drive, Super XL, Super XL Automatic, XL-500 Automatic

C-5, C-51, C-52, C-7, C-71, C-72, C-9, C-91, C-51G, C-71G, C-01G, XP-1000, CP-1020, XP-1020 Automatic, Super XP-1020, Super XP-1020 Automatic, XP-1100, XP-1030, XP-1130A, Super XP-1130A, 2000, 2000E, 2000P, Super 2000

XL-700, XL-800, XL-800AM, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-900E, XL-900EAM, XL-901, XL-903, XL-903E, XL-903EAM, XL-904

XL-101, XL-102, XL-102 Automatic, X-103, XL-103E, XL-104, XL-104E

ZIP, WIZ, Super WIZ, WIZ55, Super WIZ55, Super WIZ66, Super 77, 775-D, 775-G, 995-D, 995-G

5-30N Belt Drive

Servicing the Homelite Capacitor Discharge Ignintion System

*Construction Equipment*

250 Series Pumps, Generators, Blowers

251 Series Pumps, Generators

8. 9. 9-A, 20, 23, 24, 35 & 36 Pumps, Generators

XL Series Brushcutters, Circular Saws, Generators, Pumps

XL-88 Multi-Purpose Saw


----------



## lesorubcheek (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a very kind offer and alot of work to have done as well. 

Dan


----------



## Brian VT (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Man Thanks It came thru great. Guys like you are what makes this site GREAT.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 4, 2010)

Not a problem! I'm just glad that I can help out. This site has given me sooooo much help and information on my saw projects and I just wanted to give back a little.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks again for the manual.


----------



## sawbid (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll take one!!  REP to you my friend!!


----------



## 67 Mustang (Oct 5, 2010)

Big thanks to you and some rep!


----------



## stevefrench (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! A lot of work and much appreciated!


----------



## arcanus11 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the Manual. Much appreciated


----------



## Deprime (Apr 25, 2011)

Added another manual. The models highlighted blue are new additions to this edition.

*Homelite Shop Service Manual - 4th Edition*

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you a link to download the PDF.






It covers the following models...

*CHAINSAWS*

EZ, EZ Automatic, Super EZ Auto, XL Mini, XL Mini Automatic, EZ 250 Automatic

XL-12, XL-15, Super XL-12, Super XL-15, XL Automatic, XL Automatic Gear Drive, Super XL
Super XL Automatic, XL-400 Automatic, XL-500 Automatic

C-5, C-51, C-52, C-7, C-71, C-72, C-9, C-91, C-51G, C-71G, C-91G, XP-1000, XP-1020, XP-1020 Automatic, Super XP-1020, Super XP-1020 Automatic, 1050 Automatic, XP-1100, XP-1130A, Super XP1130A, 1130G, 2000, 2000E, 2000P, Super 2000, 2100, 2100S, 3100G

XL-700, XL-800, XL-800AM, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-900E, XL-900EAM, XL-901, XL-903, XL-903E, XL-903EAM, XL-904
XL-921, XL-923, XL-924, XL-924W, SXL-925, VI-944, VI-955

XL-101, XL-102, XL-102 Automatic, X-103, XL-103E, XL-104, XL-104E, XL-113, XL-114, XL-123, VI-123

150 Automatic

ZIP, WIZ, Super WIZ, WIZ55, Super WIZ55, Super WIZ66, Super 77, 775-D, 775-G, 995-D, 995-G, Super WIZ80

XL, XL2

110 Electric

350, 350B, 350HG, 350SL

650

Homelite Capacitor Discharge Ignintion System (XL and VI Series)

*CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT*

250, 270 Series Pumps, Generators, Blowers

10, 251 Series Pumps, Generators

8, 9, 20, 23, 24, 35 & 36 Pumps, Generators

XL Series Brushcutters, Circular Saws, Generators, Pumps

XL-88, XL-98, XL-98A, XL52-1, XL52-1A Multi-Purpose Saw

EZ-10 Chipper

Voltamatic AC Generators

High Cycle Generators

Economy AC Generators

Heavy Duty Voltamatic AC Generators

Submersible Pumps

Diaphragm Pumps

Centrifugal Pumps

Trash Pumps


----------



## Deprime (Apr 25, 2011)

*Homelite - Owners Operation & Maintenance Manual XL-12 & SXLAO*

Added an Owners manual for the XL-12 & SXLAO

Owners Operation & Maintenance Manual XL-12 & SXLAO

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you a link to download the PDF.


----------



## dfdfjsdfh (Apr 25, 2011)

*Hip Hop Songs*

Hey Man Thanks It came thru great.http://http://www.music4hiphop.com/


----------



## paulyb21 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thankyou*

Hey thanks for the post. Great timing. Just got an xl-76. Cleaned it up and got her running yesterday. Need some oiler info now. Auto works but manual is stuck, that probably is covered in the book. (hoping some brake info on a 240 might be in there somewhere too)
PM on its way. 
Paul


----------



## Deprime (Apr 27, 2011)

*Homelite Shop Manual 5th Edition*

Added yet another manual. The models highlighted blue are new additions to this edition.

*Homelite Shop Service Manual - 5th Edition*

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you a link to download the PDF.






It covers the following models...

*CHAINSAWS*

EZ, EZ Automatic, Super EZ Auto, XL Mini, XL Mini Automatic, EZ 250 Automatic

XL-12, Super XL, Super XL-Automatic

C-52, C-72, Super 1050 Automatic, Super 1130C, 2000, 2000E, 2000P, Super 2000, 2100, 2100S, 3100G

XL-923, XL-924, XL-924W, SXL-925, VI-944, VI-955

150 Automatic

Super WIZ55, Super WIZ66, Super WIZ80

XEL 8, XEL 10, XEL12, XEL14

XL, XL2, Super 2, VI Super 2, VI Super 2SL

350, 350B, 350HG, 350SL, 360, 360HG, 360SL, 360W

650, 750, 750E

450, 450W, 450HG, 450SL, 550, 550W, 550SL

240HG, 240SL, 245HG, 245SL

330, 330SL, 330W

410

Homelite Capacitor Discharge Ignintion System (XL and VI Series)

*CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT*

High Cycle Generators
Voltamatic AC Generators
Multi-Purpose AC Generators
Heavy-Duty Voltamatic AC Generators
Extra Heavy-Duty 1800 RPM AC Generators
Standby Generators
AP Series Pumps
Centrifugal Pumps
Diaphragm Pumps
Pressure Pumps
Submersible Pumps
Trash Pumps
Multi-Purpose Pumps
Multi-Purpose Saws
Brushcutter
Electric String Trimmers
Gasoline String Trimmers
Blowers/Sprayers
Compactors
Concrete Vibrators
Power Units
Lombardini Engines


----------



## Gerd (May 16, 2011)

*Homelite XL mini*

Hi; just got an "stranded" Homelite Xl mini and I'm trying to get it going again. Would be great to get the manual!!

Anyway; thanks for your response;

Regards, Gerd


----------



## larman (May 22, 2011)

hey i just got my first homelit for free and it runs sortof its a 150 auto and wood like a manual for it thanks 
larry


----------



## Big Jim SawShop (Jun 26, 2011)

*Big Jim's SAW SHOP*

Need a copy of your 3rd edition Homelite manual.
Please send to: [email protected]
Thank You,
Jim Anibas
907-242-6630


----------



## pollman (Sep 9, 2011)

*Manuals/Info*

Would appreciate the link to the 3rd edition manual and the XLAO owners manual. Send link to [email protected].
Appreciate your help, I am new to this website and hope I'm communicating correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Deprime (Sep 9, 2011)

Gerd said:


> Hi; just got an "stranded" Homelite Xl mini and I'm trying to get it going again. Would be great to get the manual!!
> 
> Anyway; thanks for your response;
> 
> Regards, Gerd


 


larman said:


> hey i just got my first homelit for free and it runs sortof its a 150 auto and wood like a manual for it thanks
> larry


 


Big Jim SawShop said:


> Need a copy of your 3rd edition Homelite manual.
> Please send to: [email protected]
> Thank You,
> Jim Anibas
> 907-242-6630


 


pollman said:


> Would appreciate the link to the 3rd edition manual and the XLAO owners manual. Send link to [email protected].
> Appreciate your help, I am new to this website and hope I'm communicating correctly. Thanks!



I haven't checked this thread in a while. Looks like I missed some of your requests. Most just send me a request through PM. I'll get them sent out to you guys.

Bryon


----------



## drumbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks muchly Deprime!







resist we much


----------



## lwryan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I HAVE A HOMELITE XL12, AND AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE MANUAL OILER. YOUR SHOP MANUAL WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED. THX, LARRY [email protected]


----------



## jc1103 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Homelite XL*

I have a Homelite XL (UT-10695) and would greatly appreciate it if you could send me a copy of a Service manual for it. I know you get lots of requests. Thanks Much

Jim Conley [email protected]


----------



## LynchWood (Oct 8, 2011)

*Shop manuel*

I have the super wiz 66,superxl and super EZ also and would appreciate the shop manuel.My e mail [email protected]. Thank you william


----------



## DG2244 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bryon you are DA man! Thanks,this will help a new Homelite addict out a lot.

Rep sent!


----------



## Hy-tek (Nov 9, 2011)

*Homelite shop manuals*

Bryon,

Could I get a link to your Homelite shop manuals 5th edition.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Herba4 (Nov 14, 2011)

*manual request*

Hello,

If the Homelite Service manual is still available, i would love to have a copy as I have a Super XL Automatic that starts hard, runs rich, and is down right cantankerous (?)!!.......Thanks in Advance


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2011)

Herba4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If the Homelite Service manual is still available, i would love to have a copy as I have a Super XL Automatic that starts hard, runs rich, and is down right cantankerous (?)!!.......Thanks in Advance



You should still get the Service Manual, but this is something else you'll need:

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/ServiceManual.pdf

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/ServiceManuals/SDCSeries.pdf

http://www.tillotson.ie/docs/techinfo_HS_US.pdf

This info will help you most if you have the Walbro/Homelite SDC or Tillotson HS carburetors. The Zama is somewhat of a cross between the two.


----------



## Machisteml (Nov 17, 2011)

Herba4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If the Homelite Service manual is still available, i would love to have a copy as I have a Super XL Automatic that starts hard, runs rich, and is down right cantankerous (?)!!.......Thanks in Advance



Hello, we're you able to get this manual? I to would love a copy.


----------



## whatscooking (Nov 25, 2011)

*903 part number help please*

Looking hard for part # info on a 903 air box plug to the gas tank check valve looking thing.


----------



## ionized (Nov 27, 2011)

*Homelite EZ Manual*

Hi Byron,

I need the service manual that covers the early 70's Homelite EZ. Can you provide a copy/link? Mine has a bad oil tube and I need instructions to get at it for replacement. email: [email protected] Thanks


----------



## leecopland (Nov 27, 2011)

*thanks in advance, great service*



Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...



I would be very thankful

Lee


----------



## pantolio (Dec 3, 2011)

my dear friend,
i'm a guy from Greece and i have an old HOMELITE XL AUTOMATIC (RED) chainsaw which my father had bought 30 and more years before.
My problem is that is very difficult for me to repair it and service because is very old and the service company does't undertakes it.
Please help me sending me the precious for me manual you have .
my email adress is: [email protected]
Thank you anyway


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 3, 2011)

jc1103 said:


> I have a Homelite XL (UT-10695) and would greatly appreciate it if you could send me a copy of a Service manual for it. I know you get lots of requests. Thanks Much
> 
> Jim Conley [email protected]



Is this the same as super 2? I have a manual for the UT-10697


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 4, 2011)

Deprime, I tried to send you a PM but your mailbox is full.

I have a line ona XL-12 and a C-52. Neither are running. WOudl you mind seing me the link for these doccuments? I want to get any information I can on these two models.

Thanks for taking the time to scan the documents and post them.

Bob Elliott


----------



## kenrat (Dec 8, 2011)

*Homelite xl manual request*

Thanks if you are still sending these out. I have a regular xl, 12" bar and could use a manual. The saw hasn't arrived yet but will need some work. [email protected]



Deprime said:


> Added another manual. The models highlighted blue are new additions to this edition.
> 
> *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 4th Edition*
> 
> ...


----------



## leecopland (Dec 9, 2011)

*copy manual please*

Sorry forgot to give you my email: [email protected]

Many thanks,

Lee


----------



## jl4c (Dec 12, 2011)

Deprime said:


> Added yet another manual. The models highlighted blue are new additions to this edition.
> 
> *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 5th Edition*
> 
> ...



I could use a link to the fifth edition for a VI Super 2 that I have. Thank you. (Your PM mailbox is full).


----------



## gws73 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Homelite shop manual 4th edition*

Hi Bryon,

Could you please send me a link to your Homelite shop manual 4th edition.
My e mail pdn750yahoo.co.uk 
Thank you, Gary


----------



## gws73 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Homelite shop manual 4th edition*

Hi Bryon,

Regarding the last message I sent to you, I have just noticed the email address is not correct.

Could you please send me a link to your Homelite shop manual 4th edition.
My correct e mail is [email protected] 
Thank you, 
Gary.


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 20, 2011)

Byron,

I saw that I didn't give you my e-mail address in my earlier post. Would you mind sening the links to the manuals to [email protected]? I can really use them.

Thanks for doing this,

Bob Elliott


----------



## muddawg (Dec 20, 2011)

hi
thats a really nice thing youve done

if its not too much trouble i could use a 3rd edition for my old generator 
and the 4th edition for my little xl

thanks and merry christmas
mike

3rd and 4th editions

[email protected]


----------



## jl4c (Dec 20, 2011)

We can all quit posting here. The OP isn't responding.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 21, 2011)

Have faith lads. He's not on AS very often. Next time he's here, I'm sure he'll answer your messages.


----------



## OldDeadWood (Jan 6, 2012)

*Manuals for Zip, XL-2S and others.*

I have a Zip, XL-2S and two homelites I can't identify. If possible I'd like all three manuals.
My Email is [email protected]

Thanks.

ODW


----------



## Hitman30 (Jan 6, 2012)

Loooong time reader and recent new member. Love this site - too much amazing info to comprehend!

Tried to send you a PM, Deprime, but AS says your inbox is full. Would LOVE to have this homelite service manual.

Oh, and thanks to "you guys" I've added a new Stihl MS 261 (Christmas present from wifey) to my collection of Homelites... I'm fighting off CAD with all the strength I have.


----------



## biggus (Jan 13, 2012)

Howdy, after doing a search here for a homelite service manual I landed in this thread. I could use a 550 service manual. Thanks!

Email: [email protected]


----------



## bhawes (Jan 27, 2012)

I just tried to PM Deprime and his mailbox is still full:
Deprime has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

Can someone that he has sent a link to; email me the link to the Homelite Shop Service Manual - 5th Edition 
Thank you

EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## gws73 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Homelite shop manual 4th or 5th edition*

Hi Everyone,
I am also waiting for a reply from Deprime.
If anyone has a link to the Homelite Shop Service Manual - 4th or 5th Editions could you please forward it to me.
My saw is a Homelite V1-955 and it is shown in both the 4th or 5th Editions.
My Email is [email protected] 

Thankyou
Gary


----------



## mels (Jan 28, 2012)

I too could really use a copy of this as it looks like it covers the ZIPs that I have - and want to tear into.

e-mail is mstimmel(at)biodel(dot)com if someone could help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## pcooper302 (Jan 28, 2012)

hello i dont think my PM went through but if you could send me the Owners manual for the XL-12 & SXLAO

Owners Operation & Maintenance Manual XL-12 & SXLAO and the shop service manual that would help out alot

[email protected]

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## biggus (Jan 28, 2012)

Dprime's back in business!

THANKS DPRIME!


----------



## gws73 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Bryon,
Thanks very much for your time and effort in sending me a link to the Homelite 4th and 5th Manuals.
It is very much appreciated.

Gary.


----------



## 5speed (Feb 2, 2012)

*Homelite shop manual*

I could use a homelite shop manual for a super xl ao. 
Model number UT-10045-e. No idea what year it is, as just received two days ago. 

Email is [email protected]

Thnx in advance!


----------



## bhawes (Feb 7, 2012)

*Homelite 4th and 5th Manuals*

gws73 or Bryon,

Is there anyway that I can get the link for the Homelite 4th and 5th Manuals please and thank you.


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Feb 8, 2012)

*4th & 5th homelite manuals*

I have several old homies and could use the 4 an 5 manuals.Deprime if you could pm me the link that would really be great.Thanks in advance , Fitz.


----------



## 4cyl2vy (Mar 3, 2012)

I could use a copy of the 4th and 5th manuals as well. If you can PM me a link that would be great. 

P.s. Your mailbox is full :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twofusion (Mar 15, 2012)

*super wiz55 please*

hi Bryon, can you send me the link to the super wiz 55. Thank you as your inbox currently full.


----------



## Tdes5 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Could I get a copy?*

Hello, I recently acquired an SXLAO that didn't come with a manual for it, and well I am basically trying to get it running. I tried sending a PM requesting the Owners manual for the XL-12 & SXLAO, but It came back that your box was full. I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me out with this one. Thanks!


----------



## timmytensaws (Apr 4, 2012)

*Homelite 955 info*

Im guessing that this is the place to ask for a link to the Homelight manuals. Looking for anything on the VI 955, Manual and IPL if possible
Thanks Timmy


----------



## timmytensaws (Apr 16, 2012)

*Homelite VI 955*

Managed to get an IPL. Still looking for manual.
email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance
Timmy


----------



## Erock (Apr 16, 2012)

looking for manual for a C-51. looks like that 3rd edition will work. 
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## Deprime (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that I have gotten everyone what they needed. If I missed someone please just ask.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 17, 2012)

Deprime said:


> I think that I have gotten everyone what they needed. If I missed someone please just ask.



How about the latest & greatest Repair Manual for an XL-12 

I'll PM my email addy


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Deprime I appreciate your time and effort.Thanks again. Fitz.


----------



## Partrick-1948 (May 27, 2012)

*Homelite XL*

My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thank You for this generous offer. Patrick


----------



## hueston3 (May 28, 2012)

*Homelite manaul*

Bought a Homelite EZ at garage sale. Was told it ran. NOT!! I could see where this manaul would be helpful. Can't find a UT# on it any where. Any help would be appreciated. My email is [email protected]
Thanks Ron


----------



## platash (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi

If the service manual is still available I'd appreciate a copy. My email address is [email protected].
Not so easy getting info or parts for Homelite SXL chainsaws in Western Australia.

Regards

Peter


----------



## hrhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I need a repair manual for the Homelite SuperXL AO. Thanks


----------



## DrTszap (Aug 13, 2012)

*shop manuals*

Could I get the 3rd and 4th Shop Manuals (and an owners manual for SEZAO would be nice *g*)

laird(dot)kelly(at)juno(dot)com

Thanks!


----------



## EFarmer (Aug 16, 2012)

*manual*

I just bought a Super EZ Auto. I think it an early 80's model. Please send to [email protected]. Thanks, Eric


----------



## jhightower31 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to request the manual for a Homelite XL-12 10620014 it is the baby blue chainsaw. Thank you in advance.


----------



## coaster (Oct 12, 2012)

*xl12 manual*

greeting from NewZealand-CHRISTCHURCH ALA EARTHQUAKE CITY to be exact.wondering if like the other homelite buffs i could also score a copy of the manual.i have two of these saws and drawers full of assorted parts.
my email
[email protected].

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 13, 2012)

jhightower31 said:


> I would like to request the manual for a Homelite XL-12 10620014 it is the baby blue chainsaw. Thank you in advance.





coaster said:


> greeting from NewZealand-CHRISTCHURCH ALA EARTHQUAKE CITY to be exact.wondering if like the other homelite buffs i could also score a copy of the manual.i have two of these saws and drawers full of assorted parts.
> my email
> [email protected].
> 
> keep up the good work guys.



PM sent to you fellows. I don't have access to my XL-12 IPL's right now though. Computer problems...:censored:


----------



## coaster (Oct 13, 2012)

thanking you kindly squire for that..had to buy fresh ink cartridges for our printer at the 70 page stage of a 122 page printout.
hey but you get that on the big jobs eh.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope that I caught up with all the requests. If I missed someone just let me know.

Thanks again for helping out Aaron!!


----------



## DrTszap (Oct 30, 2012)

*Homelite Pro 4620c*

Roomie recently acquired a Homelite Pro 4620c (UT-10520) and I'd like to get a SM just in case  
Did eventually find an IPL that wasn't for the older Super 2 (even Homelite-Ryobi's site cross-refs to the Super 2 rather than the current version... Go figure...).


----------



## coaster (Oct 31, 2012)

*Dr Tzap*

sorry squire ,im not sure what youre on about .
yes the OP did publish a set of links ,one of which the No3 homelite workshop manual 
,i did download this but at 122 pages long and covering the very extensive homelite product range,it was quite a task.
suggest you PM him direct with your query ,for best answer.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Nov 5, 2012)

PM Sent with my request! 

Brian


----------



## mdot (Dec 10, 2012)

*XL-500 Automatic*

I have an XL-500 Automatic that I have had for about 30 years. It was given to me with motor problems and a lot of parts missing. Somone had ran it without gas. I had to replace the piston, rings, gaskets, etc. I was able to use some XL-12 parts. This saw runs great and is very powerful. 

I would like to get the latest manual for this.

[email protected]

Marvin


----------



## NC Hillbilly (Dec 10, 2012)

*Request*

PM sent with a request.
Thanks


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 10, 2012)

NC Hillbilly said:


> PM sent with a request.
> Thanks



Surprised I had missed this, thanks for bringing it to life NC. PM sent also if still available.


----------



## DrTszap (Dec 15, 2012)

coaster said:


> sorry squire ,im not sure what youre on about .
> yes the OP did publish a set of links ,one of which the No3 homelite workshop manual
> ,i did download this but at 122 pages long and covering the very extensive homelite product range,it was quite a task.
> suggest you PM him direct with your query ,for best answer.:confused2::confused2:



G'day, mate:

What "I'm on about" is a (10 March, 2008 Mfg date) TTI/Homelite that apparently has no official existance as the UT# cross-references to the older 32cc Textron/Homelite Super2 even on TTI's official Homelite-Ryobi website... Googling Homelite Pro 4620C shows others have found the same thing - Pro 4620C never existed as an all-mag Textron era model and there seems to be no record of it as the plastic-fantastic 46cc TTI Taiwan-cheapie that it is (aside from an IPL that parts sellers like chainsawr.com have but Homelite.com doesn't)... In short, it exists, you can buy parts for it, but the gits that made it apparently never documented it (aside from an Owners Manual pulled from homedepot.com)...


----------



## Pidge (Dec 21, 2012)

*Homelite shop manuals*

Hi Deprime could you send me a copy of your homepage manual to [email protected] thank you


----------



## hrhunter (Dec 22, 2012)

Deprime, 
I need the 5th edition shop manual. 

Send to :
[email protected] 

Thanks 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMETZELO (Jan 29, 2013)

*Shop service manual & Owners operation and maintenance manual*

Hi Deprime could you send me a copy of your Owners operation and maintenance manual and the Shop service manual 3 rd edition? my e-mail is:
[email protected]
thank you


----------



## IB_ED (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hi, I am the new guy here IB_ED*

I tried to pm Deprime, your msg box is full. 
I have one of these old ez automatics. bought it sometime in the 70s, I think. 
anyways i am in the process of getting it going again and could use a manual for it. 
type # is 10104 ser#92460441. any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## IB_ED (Feb 19, 2013)

*I see others have just posted their emails to request a manual*

So here is mine

[email protected]

homelite ez automatic type10104

Thanks ED


----------



## blueberrymuzik (Feb 20, 2013)

*Homelite*

I would also like to request a copy of the manual


----------



## superxp1130 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Manual*

I have been trying to find out as much information about my homelite super xp. I was able to locate the parts list but unable to find the service manual to figure out the idle fuel line configuration. If you would send it to me I would be very greatful. My email is [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## Chestnut (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw your post for the Homelite manual and your offer to e-mail in PDF form if someone would send their e-mail address. I have an XL-12 and a Super XL Automatic. Thank you in advance for the information. 

[email protected]


----------



## 1982dancbx (Mar 3, 2013)

Deprime said:


> Not a problem! I'm just glad that I can help out. This site has given me sooooo much help and information on my saw projects and I just wanted to give back a little.


Hi Deprime- I tried pm'ing you but it says you mail is full. I am interested in the 4th edition manual if your offer still stands:msp_rolleyes:thanks Dan


----------



## sawman024 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Homelite Manuals*

Hello,would it be possible to get a copy of each of the manuals listed here? Any would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## AnthonyG (Apr 1, 2013)

*Manual*

I could sure use the blue fourth edition manual, thanks


----------



## Deprime (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I got caught up with everyone's requests. Let me know if I missed someone.


----------



## denski (Jul 28, 2013)

*manual*

is it still possible to get this manual? it would be a big help! thanks.


----------



## DonS4088 (Jul 29, 2013)

If your offer still stands I'd very much like a copy of the shop manual for the Homelite Super XL Auto (Red). As I read it it's the 3rd edition manual. Correct me if I'm wrong. The saw was my dad's and I'm attached to it for sentimental reasons. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## wise wood (Jul 29, 2013)

*Manuals*

I also tried to PM you , but it didn't go through. I could 
really use a copy of the manuals.
Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Italian Cello (Aug 26, 2013)

I would very much love a copy if you are still sending them!:smile2: You can send it to my email if that helps [email protected] Many thanks!


----------



## Stinger (Aug 30, 2013)

Deprimes mail box is full so I can't pm him and I would appreciate some PDFs as my super xl auto isn't oiling enough cheers


----------



## Deprime (Aug 31, 2013)

Catching up with everyone's requests. Let me know if I missed someone.


----------



## Spaldini (Sep 22, 2013)

*Request for Homelite manual*

I would absolutely love to have a copy of that manual for my 40 year old Super XL auto!!!! Let me know if I can return the favor somehow. Neil Lummi Isl., WA Thank you.


Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaldini (Sep 22, 2013)

I for got to give you my email address, sorry. Forgive me but I've never posted on a blog before! It's [email protected]


Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deprime (Nov 29, 2013)

I created another thread with links to download the PDFs that I have available.

Homelite Manuals (New and Improved!)

If any mods want to combine these threads with the 1st post from the new thread at the top that would be great.


----------



## hillbilly medic (Jul 16, 2014)

I would absolutely love to have a copy of that manual for my 40 year old Super XL AO, email is [email protected], Thanks, Roger


----------



## Houlihockey (Oct 26, 2014)

I am the new owner of an old Homelite Super XL Automatic chain saw, UT10045A. It runs, but was starved for fuel and I've taken apart the fuel line and and having trouble getting it back together. 
I would appreciate a copy of the repair/service manual.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks
Brian


----------



## boone63 (Mar 17, 2015)

Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...


Hello, yes I have a Super XLAO and I would like to have a copy of the manual if you have it?
[email protected]
Thank you
Dan


----------



## Funkybunch (May 8, 2017)

Hello. I could really use any manuals that cover the homelite mini chainsaw please!!! Helping my father to restore my grandfathers old saw. Any help would bee much appreciatted. My email is [email protected] Thank you in advance for your help! Take care. Mark


----------



## undee70ss (May 8, 2017)

Go here for IPL Manuals. 
http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/parts-diagrams.html


----------



## Italian Cello (May 9, 2017)

undee70ss said:


> Go here for IPL Manuals.
> http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/parts-diagrams.html


Do we have to use the Media Fire download? If at all possible I do not like to use other download media or software. Call me paranoid or anything you like I prefer plain old PDF! Anyone else feel this way? If need be I will gladly send you my email address for it. AND Thank you all for all the great and highly valuable information you plainstakely provide! :}


----------



## ray benson (May 9, 2017)

Italian Cello said:


> Do we have to use the Media Fire download? If at all possible I do not like to use other download media or software. Call me paranoid or anything you like I prefer plain old PDF! Anyone else feel this way? If need be I will gladly send you my email address for it. AND Thank you all for all the great and highly valuable information you plainstakely provide! :}


It's not a mediafire download. They are pdf's downloadable from that page.


----------



## undee70ss (May 9, 2017)

Italian Cello said:


> Call me paranoid or anything you like I prefer plain old PDF! Anyone else feel this way? If need be I will gladly send you my email address for it. AND Thank you all for all the great and highly valuable information you plainstakely provide! :}


Everything there is just plain PDF's. Most of the PDF's on his site were made by Leon or me.


----------



## Okie (May 10, 2017)

Sent request.

Thanks


----------



## Italian Cello (May 10, 2017)

AGAIN Thank you all for all you do for all of us! I did have the manuals once but the PC i was on DIED and lost them but I just resaved them hopefully to have as long as my saws live! Past my time with great hopes. Thanks a Million!!!


----------



## undee70ss (May 10, 2017)

Okie said:


> Sent request.
> 
> Thanks


 To who??? If it was the OP, he hasn't logged in since 2014.


----------



## undee70ss (May 10, 2017)

Italian Cello said:


> AGAIN Thank you all for all you do for all of us! I did have the manuals once but the PC i was on DIED and lost them but I just resaved them hopefully to have as long as my saws live! Past my time with great hopes. Thanks a Million!!!


Backup important files on a CD, thumb drive, cloud ect....


----------



## oologahan (Jun 22, 2017)

If anyone has a copy of the Homelite service manual for the old blue and pre 1990s Homelites I really need one, Thanks a bunch


----------



## undee70ss (Jun 22, 2017)

oologahan said:


> If anyone has a copy of the Homelite service manual for the old blue and pre 1990s Homelites I really need one, Thanks a bunch


Go here. Click on the Homelite Service Memos (TSB's) tab and they are at the bottom of the page.

http://www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/parts-diagrams.html


----------



## weekend saw (May 16, 2018)

Just discovered your post. I have this mid to late 70's Super xl . It''s been a great saw but unfortunately I've lost the manual and really need some info on it. Anything you have that might help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## undee70ss (May 16, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> . It''s been a great saw but unfortunately I've lost the manual and really need some info on it. Anything you have that might help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Which manual are you looking for, parts manual (IPL), owners manual or ???


----------



## weekend saw (May 16, 2018)

Either or both. Not meaning to sound greedy but the manual would help me with some operational issues and obviously the parts info would help with part replacement now and down the road. I've tried to locate both online but my particular model must have been an odd one. Southern States purchase years ago.


----------



## undee70ss (May 16, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> Just discovered your post. I have this mid to late 70's Super xl!!!


Your saw was built on production line 4, the 15 day of 1979, and the 275 saw built that day.


----------



## undee70ss (May 16, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> Either or both. Not meaning to sound greedy but the manual would help me with some operational issues and obviously the parts info would help with part replacement now and down the road. I've tried to locate both online but my particular model must have been an odd one. Southern States purchase years ago.


Parts list. 
https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre..._super_xl_chainsaw_ipl_24228_revision_3_2.pdf


----------



## undee70ss (May 16, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> Either or both. Not meaning to sound greedy but the manual would help me with some operational issues and obviously the parts info would help with part replacement now and down the road. I've tried to locate both online but my particular model must have been an odd one. Southern States purchase years ago.


Owners Manual. 
http://files.chainsawcollectors.se/...te/Homelite_-_Owners_Manual XL-12_&_SXLAO.pdf


----------



## undee70ss (May 16, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> . I've tried to locate both online but my particular model must have been an odd one. Southern States purchase years ago.


If you were searching by UT number, yours is 10045. You only use the first 5 digits.


----------



## weekend saw (May 17, 2018)

This was really nice of you to provide me this information! This has been a great saw over the years. It can still do so really serious tree work but the older I get at the end of the day it kind of feels like I've been holding on to the bumper of a Volkswagen beetle all day. I love every minute of though! Thanks again!


----------



## undee70ss (May 17, 2018)

weekend saw said:


> This was really nice of you to provide me this information! This has been a great saw over the years. It can still do so really serious tree work but the older I get at the end of the day it kind of feels like I've been holding on to the bumper of a Volkswagen beetle all day. I love every minute of though! Thanks again!


Your welcome.


----------



## kevin girdeen (Jun 1, 2018)

gws73 said:


> Hi Bryon,
> Thanks very much for your time and effort in sending me a link to the Homelite 4th and 5th Manuals.
> It is very much appreciated.
> 
> Gary.


hi could you send me the 4th edition service manual? thanks!


----------



## kevin girdeen (Jun 1, 2018)

kevin girdeen said:


> hi could you send me the 4th edition service manual? thanks!


[email protected]


----------



## undee70ss (Jun 1, 2018)

kevin girdeen said:


> hi could you send me the 4th edition service manual? thanks!


Here you go. It’s to large to send email. 

https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...ce_shop_manual_4th_edition__pages_77-154_.pdf


----------



## kevin girdeen (Jun 1, 2018)

undee70ss said:


> Here you go. It’s to large to send email.
> 
> https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...ce_shop_manual_4th_edition__pages_77-154_.pdf


thanks


----------



## undee70ss (Jun 2, 2018)

undee70ss said:


> Here you go. It’s to large to send email.
> 
> https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...ce_shop_manual_4th_edition__pages_77-154_.pdf


Oops, forgot to post other link too. I guess you want the whole book. 

https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre...vice_shop_manual_4th_edition__pages_1-76_.pdf


----------



## Zdg207 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, 
I’m inquiring about a link to the 3rd edition manual. Any help would be great. 

[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## ray benson (Jun 24, 2018)

Zdg207 said:


> Hello,
> I’m inquiring about a link to the 3rd edition manual. Any help would be great.
> 
> [email protected]
> Thanks!


Leons also has the third edition
https://www.leonschainsawpartsandre..._chainsaw_service_shop_manual_3rd_edition.pdf


----------



## James Rafetto (Apr 10, 2019)

Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Rafetto (Apr 10, 2019)

Deprime said:


> I posted this in the Homelite sticky thread but I know it will get buried eventually so I thought I would make a new post.
> 
> I have a copy of the *Homelite Shop Service Manual - 3rd Edition*.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Rafetto (Apr 10, 2019)

I have 4 of the Homelite SuperXLAO's and after 35 years of cutting with them I finally need this manual for tweaking the oilers and replacing the reed valves, etc. I love these big Red bad boys. If I was to get something new it would just be a bigger old Homelite! I would be very greatful for a copy of this manual. [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Apr 10, 2019)

James Rafetto said:


> I have 4 of the Homelite SuperXLAO's and after 35 years of cutting with them I finally need this manual for tweaking the oilers and replacing the reed valves, etc. I love these big Red bad boys. If I was to get something new it would just be a bigger old Homelite! I would be very greatful for a copy of this manual.


Check your inbox for a link to the 5th edition service manual


----------

